# FS: yellow shrimp



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yellow shrimp, $4 each or 10/$30
Pick up in New Westminster.


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you by any chance have photos of the CRS?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

id be interested in some yellow shrimp, and thank you for the beautiful onion plant


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah some pics will be great! What grade r the crs?


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi if i put them with my dwarf afraican frogs... (2 frogs) in a 36G tank, would they become food to my frogs? I don't want that to happen... >< but i'm interested in your shrimps.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

SnailPuffer said:


> Hi if i put them with my dwarf afraican frogs... (2 frogs) in a 36G tank, would they become food to my frogs? I don't want that to happen... >< but i'm interested in your shrimps.


I don't think the frogs will eat them as shrimps are fast however before buying Crs you should make sure you have the right parameters to keep the shrimp!


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

pm sent!!!


----------



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

gime me some time. I'll take a picture. My filter broke down, so I'm dealing with that right now.


----------



## fox1996 (Apr 23, 2010)

Only yellow shrimps left now.


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

i know you said only pick up but if your ever come closer to langley i would defiantly pick 10 up


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill pick up 10 from you when I get back on thursday


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

yellow shrimps and Red cherries would interbreed rite? i would like to get some but i dont think i can keep them together . Do yellow shrimp breed fairly easy?


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes they would interbreed. They breed just as easily as red cherries, since they are the same species (just different colouring).


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> yellow shrimps and Red cherries would interbreed rite? i would like to get some but i dont think i can keep them together . Do yellow shrimp breed fairly easy?


the alternative solution is to put them in a large breeder box item #4 the cherries would love that space and then have the yellows in your main tank!

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/clas...uipment-winter-clearing-my-parents-shed-8621/


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Are the yellows full grown?


----------

